

Show HN: Skychalk - share thoughts on anything anywhere (like digital graffiti)  - scottnyc
http://www.skychalk.com

======
scottnyc
Hey guys, we've seen similar ideas coming out recently so we wanted to get our
work out there and try to validate the idea.

What we've created is a way to let people leave messages at any
latitude/longitude point for anyone else to read (so not just venues.). There
are a lot of potential uses for this: i.e. meeting your neighbors, self-guided
walking tours, missed connections, local classifieds, lost dogs etc... We've
made it optionally anonymous and pretty open in terms of use. We're not sure
if that's a good or bad thing, but want to see how it evolves.

Right now you probably have to pan over to SF to see it in use, but it's open
for use anywhere.

We'd love your thoughts.

------
krausejj
it allows you to reach people who aren't your facebook/twitter friends - cool!

~~~
scottnyc
Definitely. One reason why we created it was that even though Facebook and
twitter can add location to posts, no one really uses it in the proper
mindset. On facebook, you're constrained to your social graph. You can't try
and seek out neighbors who live across the street that easily on FB or
Twitter, but here it would be really simple to do.

